# Problem With Casio Wave Ceptor.



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi

Newb here. I have a problem with two of my watches and am hoping you guys could help.

First is a Casio WVQ 550 wave ceptor chrono. It's about 3 years old and for the last year has been 5 or 6 hours out of sync. Could it be the battery? It's still working fine in all respects apart from the wave ceptoring!

Second is a Breil Ducati. It's the first version from 4 or so years back. Again it works fine (including timekeeping for this one) but the red chrono hand rests to the 45min position instead of zero.

Any help would be much appreciated and congrats on a great forum.

Jude


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

If its not receiving, then adjust the time no?

Re the quartz chrono, usually crown out in the second or third position then pushers A or B will set hands, or combo of the two to get started, may be wrong.


----------



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

James said:


> If its not receiving, then adjust the time no?
> 
> Re the quartz chrono, usually crown out in the second or third position then pushers A or B will set hands, or combo of the two to get started, may be wrong.


Many thanks James, you've sorted the Breil. The Casio is receiving but is adrift exactly 5hrs and 9mins forward. If I adjust manually it resets when it auto updates.

Cheers

Jude


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

seem to remember having to re-sync the analogue time to the digital time on my WVA 440 a couple of years ago.

the analogue display follows the digital which is set by the "ceptor"

no idea if this will help you but you never know.

you might also check that the home time zone is correct but then dont know of any 9 mins off the hour.

if you have lost you manual then try here

http://world.casio.com/wat/download/en/manual/


----------



## Jerry61 (Mar 21, 2021)

My wave cepter gets the signal every night but has been 2 seconds behind for almost a year.Keeps perfect time,just 2 seconds slow!Anybody know how to fix it?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Jerry61 said:


> My wave cepter gets the signal every night but has been 2 seconds behind for almost a year.Keeps perfect time,just 2 seconds slow!Anybody know how to fix it?


 just out of curiosity , how do you know it is 2 sec slow ?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Rotundus said:


> just out of curiosity , how do you know it is 2 sec slow ?


 It depends on what you are using as your control. I've just set two screens with GMT time signals from different (various) sources and there can be a variation of 2 seconds between them. If you use the Radio 4 digital station time pips, they are 3 second behind Radio 4 FM. So, my conclusion is that as far as accuracy goes, it depends on what you are using to measure it.

My Waveceptor runs bang on with this one,

https://www.timeanddate.com

and 2 seconds faster than this one,

https://greenwichmeantime.com


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Don't bother using a digital radio station for absolute timing - there will always be a few seconds lag . For relative timing , if you are more interested in the actual performance of the watch than the actual time itself, then its fine('ish).

It sounds like all of the above watches are running just fine :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Rotundus said:


> Don't bother using a digital radio station for absolute timing - there will always be a few seconds lag . For relative timing , if you are more interested in the actual performance of the watch than the actual time itself, then its fine('ish).
> 
> It sounds like all of the above watches are running just fine :thumbsup:


 Mine cost 50p at a boot sale. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

WRENCH said:


> Mine cost 50p at a boot sale. :laughing2dw:


 cool, but did you buy any boots ? :huh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Rotundus said:


> cool, but did you buy any boots ? :huh:


 Yes, a left one, it was a boot sale.


----------



## GuyWatchie (May 23, 2021)

judeep said:


> Casio WVQ 550 wave ceptor chrono. It's about 3 years old and for the last year has been 5 or 6 hours out of sync. Could it be the battery? It's still working fine in all respects apart from the wave ceptoring!


 You need to manual sync hands with digital. The information should be in the user manual.


----------

